# rattlesnake bite



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

this has most likely been on here before but its pretty crazy how her arm swells...
YouTube - Snake Bite - caught on camera!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I seen this a while back, its crazy isnt it, swelling like that is common from bites from Crotalus species


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

*wow*

that is nasty


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

dont really want that happing to me lol


----------



## Paulthebhoy (Nov 9, 2009)

If you're gullible enough to believe that was real, I have some penis enlargement pills to sell..............


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Paulthebhoy said:


> If you're gullible enough to believe that was real, I have some penis enlargement pills to sell..............


I believe its real but im not a gullible person. I dont know where that leaves you and you penis enlargement pills. Whatever you decide to do with them now, good luck!!


----------



## Paulthebhoy (Nov 9, 2009)

C'mon mate. That was embarassingly bad. :rotfl:


----------



## Mr Tin (Sep 23, 2009)

140,000 ? how the **** do you pay for that?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

All cytotoxin bites swell really fast and very painful.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Gaboon said:


> I believe its real but im not a gullible person. I dont know where that leaves you and you penis enlargement pills. Whatever you decide to do with them now, good luck!!


Im with you, I believe its real as well.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Why would it not be real? 

People have kept the camera rolling no matter what has happened, 9/11 in a perfect example.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe the bite is real but the bite footage looks like bollocks to me!


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mr Tin said:


> 140,000 ? how the **** do you pay for that?


i would hope that they had insurance


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

slippery42 said:


> I believe the bite is real but the bite footage looks like bollocks to me!


Yeah good point. Who videos themselves gardening :lol2:.


----------



## Paulthebhoy (Nov 9, 2009)

Aye, could be a real bite. Doubt it though. Plenty noise, zero footage.Looks like a hoax to me.


----------



## emergency0311 (May 20, 2007)

they would of had insurance as hospitals dont treat people without insurance that quick over there. Bit wrong if you ask me. That was quite a lucky bite from a Western to just swell like that. Just refreshes my mind even more to be extra extra careful when handling mine.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I've seen this - It seems real to me.

Her hand wouldn't swell like that otherwise.....And she wouldn't be in ICU if it wasn't real!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> I've seen this - It seems real to me.
> 
> Her hand wouldn't swell like that otherwise.....And she wouldn't be in ICU if it wasn't real!


I dont think that the initial footage in the garden is when she was actually tagged but the actual footage of the lady in hospital would appear genuine.

Can quite put my finger (no pun intended) on it but as a wildlife photographer and having spent a lot of time in the field it just feels wrong!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> I dont think that the initial footage in the garden is when she was actually tagged but the actual footage of the lady in hospital would appear genuine.
> 
> Can quite put my finger (no pun intended) on it but as a wildlife photographer and having spent a lot of time in the field it just feels wrong!


 
It does feel weird of why you'd record you'reself Gardening. LOL!

But I think the Bite maybe, somewhat real.....But whether it took place in the Garden itself is a mystery.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

dwm123456 said:


> this has most likely been on here before but its pretty crazy how her arm swells...
> YouTube - Snake Bite - caught on camera!!!


holy jolie :gasp: ouch


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 13, 2009)

He is a bit of a dick if this is real because he says that he is gonna look for the snake and he is wearing sandles.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SammyJo said:


> He is a bit of a dick if this is real because he says that he is gonna look for the snake and he is wearing sandles.


Thats nothing, some things that people do are nuts


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I contacted him and asked him some questions and got a load of abuse, he is a dickhead and I'm sure the bite footage was added later to make an interesting video.


----------

